# Airboat advice



## Jrdnmoore3 (Sep 1, 2013)

I have an opportunity on a airboat I feel is a decent deal on an airboat just want to get a opinion from you airboaters out there. Its a 14' hull not sure on brand he is finding out for me continental GPU motor that runs great. The whole boat just needs assembled most everything is there motor, motor mount, cage for the fan, rudders, throttle, and steering ran to the front. It would need a few odds and ends like lights, gauges, seats, and time obliviously. I'm just curious realistically what am I looking at cost wise to get it on the water estimates of course. I am just trying so see if it is worth it in the end if any of you have built one.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Pics would help. What is the asking price? Does it have poly on the hull? Wood or carbon prop? What kind of shape is the trailer in? Stainless hardware? You will find that the odds & ends - never end.


----------



## Jrdnmoore3 (Sep 1, 2013)

Yes poly on the hull carbon prop trailer is solid not sure on the stainless hardware and wants 1500 for the whole setup


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

1500? take it and RUN!! that's the cheapest boat I have ever heard of. Are you somewhat mechanically inclined? What GPU motor is it? is the hull a airboat hull or is it a converted jon boat? the carbon fiber adjustable prop is probably just about the asking price, depending on what it is. let alone the hull, motor and trailer. 

The bad thing about airboats is there is ALWAYS something to do to them, they are very rarely a "finished" product that doesn't need anything. but it can be very demoralizing / frustrating always running into problems and to top it off,, they take up a pretty good amount of space. but yes, at that price I don't see how you could go wrong.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

Do a leakdown test on the motor if you can. That will help you diagnose any possible issues with the engine.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

One can buy a lot of trouble for $1500. Or not. If you don't know airboats, take somebody with you who does. At least you'll have a better idea of what it needs, total cost, etc.


----------



## Jrdnmoore3 (Sep 1, 2013)

I'm not sure which motor it is but it has 6 cylinders I know that doesn't narrow it down a ton but it's a better idea between 145 horse and 320 horse depending on which model it actually is. Also it is an actual airboat hull looks similar to a guy I have gone out with a few times just a bit smaller. Resembles a Woolley hull but don't think it is one. Also it s a 5 blade warp drive carbon prop


----------



## Gunner73 (Dec 3, 2007)

Any pics? It sounds like a boat I sold a few years ago.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

6 cylinder continental GPU would probably be a 220 GPU. its a very popular motor with LOTS of parts floating around the internet for those.

ETA- a 6 cylinder GPU on a 14 foot boat should push pretty good as long as it isn't overloaded. Sounds like a fantastic deal thus far. Warpdrives are good props. Very durable. not the best for low end push and slightly noisey but excellent for high end speed. they are a very "fast" prop. 

it sounds like a good setup as long as you can get it all put together and get the motor to run..


----------



## Jrdnmoore3 (Sep 1, 2013)

No pics right now but it has a green cage and retro camo painted on it


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

I've had airboats since 1990. I can't imagine hunting without an airboat. They are a lot of fun and head aches as well. Set yourself a $ budget then double or triple it. There is always something to spend a lot of money on. 

If you get the boat. Sell the warp drive prop if you can and get a 72" wide blade. You will be a lot happier with the push you will need. The boat will be over loaded 90% of the time


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

*They are a lot of fun and head aches as well*.

couldn't have said it better myself.

*Set yourself a $ budget then double or triple it. There is always something to spend a lot of money on.*

That is an understatement!

*Sell the warp drive prop if you can and get a 72" wide blade.*

That part I don't necessarily agree with. Warpdrive is a good prop if set up right. and yes, go with as large of diameter as you can safely fit, that will provide the most thrust possible with your motor and prop combination.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Gee 
If you could of kept your A/C 220 running long enough to try a wide blade prop you would agree with me. A friend of mine has a GPU 220 with 72" wide blades on his 16' Wolley hull and I'm quite surprised what it will slide/crawl over. 

A stock GPU 220 is never going to be a race boat up here. So there is no reason to worry about top end speed. Low end thrust is where its at with a loaded or overloaded boat. The Warp drives do make a nice wall clock lol


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

Your buying someone else's problem. Walk away. Wait, I mean run away!


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

Figure at least tripling your initial cost to get it going correctly, then spend that same amount every year for as long as you have the boat. Then buy a new motor because you need more power. Then mortgage your house to get a "better" airboat. Then realize that it is just as crowded with airboaters trying to find a place to hunt as it is with a mudmotor. This is the life of an airboater. Fun, but super expensive...like many hobbies I guess.
R


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

JerryH said:


> Gee
> If you could of kept your A/C 220 running long enough to try a wide blade prop you would agree with me. A friend of mine has a GPU 220 with 72" wide blades on his 16' Wolley hull and I'm quite surprised what it will slide/crawl over.
> 
> A stock GPU 220 is never going to be a race boat up here. So there is no reason to worry about top end speed. Low end thrust is where its at with a loaded or overloaded boat. The Warp drives do make a nice wall clock lol


I don't disagree that a wide blade doesn't provide better low end thrust especially on heavy boats. I would have loved a Q series, NGQ or whisper tip on that last boat, but upon doing a LOT of research I found the adjustability, snap and significantly lighter weight of the WD carbon fiber prop woke that motor right up from spinning that old wood prop. Skinny blades will also keep a boat on plane with less RPM than big blades because they dont create as much drag, and the snap of small blades can help you get unstuck and give better rudder response to increased sensitivity in steering. so they aren't only for racing. And WD's are solid carbon fiber compared to the wide blades that are hollow making them much more durable.

Not to mention there is less than 5% difference in total thrust between any adjustable prop out there if each prop is used correctly in its application. The difference is the where the engine makes its torque RPM's in combination with how much the of that power the prop can utilize without creating excessive drag.

Don't get me wrong, I love my R blades. Recent studies have shown that the R series is the most efficient prop on the market. but I wouldn't be apposed to running another warpdrive if I ever needed to replace this prop. I like almost all modern prop manufacturers and think they are doing a great job. airboat prop technology has come a long way in the last 5-10 years.

The bottom line with airboat props is there is no such thing as a "silver bullet" do all prop. The prop can only turn as hard as the motor will push it. Proof is in the prop! luckily we all have our own opinions on what works best.


----------

